

The art of getting paid to wear shirts - jasonlbaptiste
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/12/iwearyourshirt.html

======
iamdave
_In this up and down economy I’m outsourcing my wardrobe (namely shirts) to
corporate america and you!_

Whoring out.

Awesome.

------
there
hope he doesn't have to go to any weddings or funerals next year...

------
iamdave
So I'm kind of wondering, does he plan on doing anything with this money? He
quotes a bad economy as the reason for doing this, pocketing it after making
such a statement would be a rather dick move.

------
sobriquet
"The "Wear your T-shirt" craze is one of those "Why didn't I think of that?"
ideas that's taking off faster than a sweatshirt in the summertime."

barf

~~~
bemmu
I did think of it, but deemed myself not hot enough to pull it off. There's
also <http://www.girlinyourshirt.com>

------
bprater
Quick, hackers: what the algorithm for the maximum amount of money he could
earn in 365 days?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
quick, person who doesn't read articles at all where it states that amount a
few times: 66,795

~~~
snprbob86
He was asking for the _algorithm_ not the solution.

The constant time approximation is (count^2) / 2

365 * 365 / 2 = 66,612.5

I'm sure there is a constant time exact solution as well :-)

~~~
eru
In this case the solution is also the algorithm in a technical sense, because
algorithms solve classes of problems and we can just define the class to
consinst of this sole instance. Then 66795 is the algorithm that works for the
whole (singleton) class of instances.

------
helveticaman
There's no business in doing this more than once, but you could definitely
have a squad of gorgeous young people wear the shirts as a campaign effort in
Palo Alto or something.

